# Anyone make a stripping basket?



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had enough. Fly line tangles on everything and fishing the local streams with all the little roots and sticks and weeds and junk under my feet has been maddening. It's hard to cast when you can't shoot line. A buddy told me about the DIY route using a kids stepping stool. IKEA has one cheap, I found a comparable version on Amazon. 










I already had the nylon strapping and buckles from another DIY project, so all I had to buy was the stool and a pack of funnels. Pretty simple project, really. Drill some holes for the funnels, cut off excess funnel, epoxy in place, cut holes for the straps and slap a bunch of stickers on it.



















All I need is for the river to get back down to a fishable level and not be liquid peanut butter and I'll give it a shot.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

That's a neat idea !
I was looking at a collapsible one but haven't pulled the trigger yet.
I've had a few bad experiences mainly at night, I have a bad habit of stepping on or into a loop in my line not to mention the line catching on roots and aquatic weeds.
Good luck !


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

I thought this was a family site. Stripping basket by TheCream lol


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Fishing for tarpon I was using a stripping bucket and had a difficult time concentrating on putting the fly in the right position and trying to strip into the bucket. It didn’t all end up in there as evident by having my foot standing on some of the line and the tarpon running and jumping and snapping the tippet. I think it’s a art to be able to do both,strip into a container an concentrate on your target. I see now that they put stripping prongs on the deck’s to help in keeping the line organized. Good luck with your project,hope it all works out for you.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I wish I could cast far enough in order to use a stripping basket. Seriously, do you guys work with what 50 feet of line or what is typical? The rivers I fish in don't require much more than 30 feet. I need to improve my long distance casting.
I was going to start a thread about a phenomena that I have discovered or noticed this spring but I wanted to get more data. When I throw streamers I hook up when the streamer hits bottom or on the first strip. I usually don't strip more than 5 to 10 times and than I pick up. I don't know exactly but I bet it's on approximately 80% of my hookups.Has anyone else noticed this ? I'm sorry if I changed the topic but you guys are good flyfishermen and I wonder about this.
I will say that Cream you are a creative individual and you could probably market that basket


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

18inchBrown said:


> I wish I could cast far enough in order to use a stripping basket. Seriously, do you guys work with what 50 feet of line or what is typical? The rivers I fish in don't require much more than 30 feet. I need to improve my long distance casting.
> I was going to start a thread about a phenomena that I have discovered or noticed this spring but I wanted to get more data. When I throw streamers I hook up when the streamer hits bottom or on the first strip. I usually don't strip more than 5 to 10 times and than I pick up. I don't know exactly but I bet it's on approximately 80% of my hookups.Has anyone else noticed this ? I'm sorry if I changed the topic but you guys are good flyfishermen and I wonder about this.
> I will say that Cream you are a creative individual and you could probably market that basket


It's not my idea or design, I found it online at a friend's suggestion. 

As for casting, I am typically casting less than 50', for sure. The difference is that I tend to fish out a lot more of the cast, because I hook a lot of fish right at my feet where I fish. So even if it's only a 30' cast, if the line is badly tangled at your feet on debris and roots, you can't get a cast out that far without constantly yanking the fly line free.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I got ya. I fish a limited area and where I fish I'm usually in water up to my waist, so my line is in the water in front of me. I do have to expand my range though. Don't sell yourself short, you still had the creative energy to take an idea and make it into something people would buy. A collapsible version might be another idea. I'd still like to see your cicada pattern though so I can copy it!


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

Great idea friend! My old trusty beach seat the LL Bean stripping basket has been the best 35 dollars I have ever spent. Again great idea. I use it in the ocean, the great lakes, and the ohio river basin. When double hauling between 200 to 500 Grains of line who wants to deal with it getting knotted at your feet. 

Here is what it looks like really close to your idea mad props 






For Sale/Trade: LL Bean Stripping Basket


SOLD I'm selling this lightly used LL Bean stripping basket, has a few really minor scuffs on bottom, but is otherwise like new - it's the old discontinu...




www.stripersonline.com


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

18inchBrown said:


> I got ya. I fish a limited area and where I fish I'm usually in water up to my waist, so my line is in the water in front of me. I do have to expand my range though. Don't sell yourself short, you still had the creative energy to take an idea and make it into something people would buy. A collapsible version might be another idea. I'd still like to see your cicada pattern though so I can copy it!


Last cicada hatch, I just followed this cicada pattern. Looked great, fun to tie.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

18 inch Brown - last week I was casting an inland lake with streamer from shore. Casting out 60 feet, most of my takes were 20-30 feet out, so I was stripping in 30 to 40 feet. I think the bass were following it in them tagging it when it got to the weed lines just starting to grow. I landed 5 smallies plus an 11 inch rock bass. That is my observation. My biggest bass was 3# with pair of 2# ers and pair of 1#ers.

Rickerd


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

An 11" Rock bass , that was a good fight. That's a Fishohio fish. Get your pin. The pins are works of art.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I didn't think about that. It was the largest I have caught outside MI. Up there we used to catch some up to 14 inches.
It was a great fight for his size. He fought as good as the 2 pound smallies did without the height on his jumps.
Rickerd


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I finally got to test out the stripping pol...I mean basket today. Works really well. I just have to remember (for the first time in my life) to strip the line directly into it. The line didn't tangle in the basket and casting along the river was a lot easier.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

That's awesome TC! If you want the line to shoot farther out of the stripping basket have it sit in about 2” of water. The viscosity of the water on the line will make the line shoot out the basket like a rocket. All my salty rock hoppin buddies in Maine to Virginia do it (so do I). Give a try and see how it changes things!


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

this is my basket


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

this basket work fine,it is on small size.
the best basket would be 22" or 25" landing net replajsment basket.
you have to make loop for net from tubing or spring wire and bend the end up or down for size off your belt choice,to hold that on your weist.
the end will look like paper clip.


----------

